# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Обучение 1С программированию с нуля

## 1с_iag

Одно из самых востребованных и высокооплачиваемых профессий на рынке является профессия программиста 1С. В этом вы сами можете убедиться, просмотрев вакансии, например по г. Москва, и увидеть зарплату от 100.000 руб. и выше! Да да это правда, именно 100.000-150.000 в среднем зарабатывает программист 1С.

Я предлагаю вам полное обучение на 1С программиста с нуля. Именно с нуля я начинал сам, не понимая совершенно ничего в этом. Теперь, имея 10 летний опыт за плечами, сертификаты 1С специалиста, множество часов работы в 1С, я с радостью делюсь тем опытом, который позволит тебе выйти на новый уровень дохода и действительно найти дело своей жизни!

С самого начала и до первых заработанных на этом денег поэтапно ты пройдешь мой полный индивидуальный курс по 1С под моим руководством, советами, рекомендациями, что позволит не только избежать многих ошибок, но и освоить материал, применяя его на практике. Именно с ТРЕНЕРОМ НАСТАВНИКОМ ТЫ ДОБЬЕШЬСЯ РЕЗУЛЬТАТА В КОРОТКИЕ СРОКИ, ежели просто смотреть скучные видеокурсы, теряя при этом свое драгоценное время и не понимая много.

Если тебе интересна профессия 1С программиста, пиши мне прямо сейчас и я расскажу тебе подробности лично!

----------


## HotNCold

Здравствуйте!

Меня интересует.

----------


## L_ales

Интересно

----------


## marsel.boston

Здравствуйте, меня интересует

----------


## vasilii213

Приветики интересно конечно ждемс ответа))))

----------


## Vobek

Добрый день! Мне интересно.

----------


## 1с_iag

Добрый день! Пишите или звоните +79271888585 (Вибер, ВатСап) все обсудим детально. Также можете в группе написать https://vk.com/1c8_obuchenie 
Не стесняйтесь, всегда на связи. Рад общению)

----------


## JhonPreston

Не в целях рекламы, покупал вот тут курс https://helpme1c.ru/, очень годный! и дешевле чем у этого парня выше.

----------


## maksimoff

Приветствую, интересно)

----------


## maksimoff

Приветствую, интересно

----------


## 1с_iag

> Приветствую, интересно)


добавляйтесь +79271888585 (ват сап вибер) расскажу все про обучение более подробно.

----------


## 1с_iag

> Не в целях рекламы, покупал вот тут курс https://helpme1c.ru/, очень годный! и дешевле чем у этого парня выше.


1. Не путайте индивидуальное живое общение с учебниками, видео и фото материалами. Отсюда и цена и эффективность обучения.
2. Дешевле, не значит лучше.

----------


## NGExx

Про регалии и навыки тренера можно поподробнее?
Опыт, где работал, с чем работал, наличие сертификатов?
Может портфолио какое есть?

----------


## Alex Vit2

ЛОЛ. Даже здесь стригуны бабла с лохов.:D

Автор темы, если Вы такой многоопытный, то не проще ли Вам зарабатывать на конфигах?

----------


## Alex Vit2

Возможно, стоит пояснить мою позицию. В силу некоторой причины мне пришлось столкнуться и порешать проблему бэкапа БД на 1С. Товарищ попросил сваять утилиту, делающую копию БД на удалённый комп. Мне без проблем - бэкапом и синхронизацией файлов занимаюсь полтора десятка лет. Уже накидал схему, прикинул затраты, но стало любопытно и поинтересовался нативными средствами 1С. Оказалось, что всё сделать можно довольно просто через РИБ. Хотя потенциальные косяки - узкие места и там есть - как минимум следует делать бэкап бэкапа. Но криво-косенько решение всё-таки возможно без кастомной бэкап-утилиты.

А дальше мне стала интересна тема 1С. Решил поисследовать, что нужно, чтобы получить начальный сертификат Профессионал, подтверждающий знания. Оказалось, 1С продаёт даже документацию на свои продукты. Такие вот жадные.

По факту нужны лишь типовые вопросы к экзамену (как цель-задачи) и учебник, описывающий типовые решения этих задач. Немало удивило и то, что предлагаемые 1С пособия судя по отзывам являются устаревшими и неполными. И единственная возможная альтернатива - это курсы, естественно, небесплатные.

Даже майкрософт к каждому своему экзамену предлагает довольно полное и развёрнутое учебное пособие. Жадность местных рашенских билов гейтсов поразила.

Потому я и здесь - хочу изучить вопрос: что нужно сделать для того, чтобы пройти сертификацию начального уровня. Повторюсь, для оценки будет достаточно экзаменационных вопросов и учебного курса. Ну прямо как в институте. 

Но и тут нашлись впариватели "авторских курсов". ЛОЛ да и только. ;)

----------


## NGExx

> В силу некоторой причины мне пришлось столкнуться и порешать проблему бэкапа БД на 1С. Мне без проблем - бэкапом и синхронизацией файлов занимаюсь полтора десятка лет. Уже накидал схему, прикинул затраты, но стало любопытно и поинтересовался нативными средствами 1С. Оказалось, что всё сделать можно довольно просто через РИБ. Хотя потенциальные косяки - узкие места и там есть - как минимум следует делать бэкап бэкапа.


Дичь какая-то. 
Какая, нахрен, кастомная утилита, какой РИБ для бэкапа? Завязывайте с сильными галлюциногенами.
Скрипт для бекапирования файловой базы - делов на 5 минут, про бэкап БД на MS SQL вообще молчу.

Синтакс-помощник встроен в платформу, он бесплатный.
Сертификат 1С:Профессионал ничего не подтверждает, кроме того, что соискатель потратил немного времени на подготовку.
Порог вхождения в 1С один из самых низких как по стоимости, так и по первоначальной подготовке.

На этом форуме за 2-3 тысячи можно набрать кучу курсов (в среднем продают по 500 рублей за курс) и покачаться до среднего уровня.
Мелко-мягкие так могут? :)

----------


## Alex Vit2

> Дичь какая-то. 
> Какая, нахрен, кастомная утилита, какой РИБ для бэкапа? Завязывайте с сильными галлюциногенами.
> Скрипт для бекапирования файловой базы - делов на 5 минут


Не скрываю своих незнаний 1С. Поэтому крайне любопытно, как скрипт может решать задачу для бэкапа файловой базы, скажем, гигабайт на 20 при условии, что всё должно происходить автоматически, а пользователи принципиально ничего делать не будут по администрированию БД.

Из того, что узнал, вижу всего два варианта: 

1. полное копирование файла в 20ГБ; для этого все пользователи д.б. отключены от БД, т.е. просто выключить комп не получится плюс ещё масса нюансов.

2. трансфер изменений в БД со времени недавнего бэкапа - тот самый РИБ и есть, c которого БД можно сразу переправить по ftp на удалённый комп - иметь копию БД.

----------


## Alex Vit2

> Синтакс-помощник встроен в платформу, он бесплатный.
> Сертификат 1С:Профессионал ничего не подтверждает, кроме того, что соискатель потратил немного времени на подготовку.


Синтакс-помощник не даст системных знаний, не научит использовать наилучшие решения. Условно говоря, вместо применения одного шорката пользователь-самоучка будет сёрфить по пунктам меню. Что в общем случае негативным образом скажется на его эффективности. Проще говоря, всё уже придумано, все шаблоны поведения созданы и надо лишь узнать о них, а не пытаться изобретать велосипед, который нередко может оказаться с квадратными колёсами.

Любой сертификат как минимум подтверждает факт того, что человек достаточно прилежен и усидчив, чтобы усвоить некоторую целостную и связную массу знаний. Что опять же скажется на его эффективности при принятии им решений ибо он будет оперировать не разрозненными отрывками знаний, а станет видеть картину целиком.

----------


## Alex Vit2

> Порог вхождения в 1С один из самых низких как по стоимости, так и по первоначальной подготовке.
> 
> На этом форуме за 2-3 тысячи можно набрать кучу курсов (в среднем продают по 500 рублей за курс) и покачаться до среднего уровня.
> Мелко-мягкие так могут? :)


Что до майкрософт, то при всей моей нелюбви к определённым их нюансам следует признать, что они документируют свои продукты довольно хорошо. Например, меня поразил pdf-чик на 5,500 страниц, описывающий практически все аспекты разработки UWP-приложений. Естественно, документация MS бесплатна и доступна. Даже по MS SQL (T-SQL) Только читай. ;)

Относительно порога вхождения, то самым доступным следует признать android, концепт которого описан страницах на 30. После чего можно опять же бесплатно скачать средства разработки и уже через пару недель создать вполне рабочее и полезное приложение. Лишь бы хватило фантазии на создание того, чего ещё нет на маркете. Плюс доступны все исходники и можно, например, узнать, как происходит Lock внутри.

Касательно торговли курсами, думаю, что 1С транслирует свою политику на своих последователей, превращая их в подобие сектантов, считающих, что продавать нужно всё не брезгуя ничем. А как иначе? "Я же заплатил, нужно вернуть вложения!" Вернуть по принципу сетевого маркетинга, т.е. откровенного впаривания "партнёрам" лежалого товара за три цены. В случае торговли обучающими курсами продают даже не сами курсы, а ссылки на них. :D

Не знаю насколько эффективна созданная 1С экосистема продажи доступа к документации, просто буду её учитывать в процессе оценок.

----------


## Alex Vit2

Не будучи жлобливым сектантом укажу начинающим на точку входа для начала изучения платформы 1С.

В новости от 1С:

http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=18542

есть ссылка, позволяющая скачать учебную базу. В варианте на 2.2 ГБ есть также _Книга "1С:Предприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика" и демонстрационные конфигурации к ней_:




> Лучше всего начинать обучение именно с этой книги.
> 
> Она рассчитана на начинающих разработчиков, не знакомых с системой "1С:Предприятие 8". В ней содержится сквозной практический пример. Он объясняет основы архитектуры системы. Знакомит со встроенным языком и языком запросов. Показывает типичные варианты использования основных прикладных механизмов. Демонстрирует стандартные приемы, которые часто используются при автоматизации экономических и учётных задач.

----------


## Alex Vit2

> есть также _Книга "1С:Предприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика" и демонстрационные конфигурации к ней_:
> 
> Лучше всего начинать обучение именно с этой книги.
> 
> Она рассчитана на начинающих разработчиков, не знакомых с системой "1С:Предприятие 8". В ней содержится сквозной практический пример. Он объясняет основы архитектуры системы. Знакомит со встроенным языком и языком запросов. Показывает типичные варианты использования основных прикладных механизмов. Демонстрирует стандартные приемы, которые часто используются при автоматизации экономических и учётных задач.


Наконец дошёл до того рубежа, когда наступает непонимание. Завис на вкуривании смысла фразы: "_Коллекция элементов формы является объектом встроенного языка ВсеЭлементыФормы, содержащим все элементы формы._"

Смысл вообще не улавливается. "Коллекция является объектом встроенного языка ВсеЭлементыФормы".

Сначала, как тупой кодер, было подумал, что это язык такой встроенный - "ВсеЭлементыФормы". Объектом которого и является коллекция. :D

Не, всё-таки датабэйз писари - это отдельная когорта со своей специфической где-то даже гуманитарной логЕкой. Один "физический уровень", употребляемый в т.ч. в зарубежных книжках, чего стоит. До физического уровня далеко не всегда опускаются даже люди, пишущие на асме драйвера реально физических устройств. А в базах данных - сплошь и рядом - прям знают в какую *физическую* ячейку памяти заносят значение. Сквозь все слои проходят насквозь. :D

Кроме смеха, ну вот почему бы автору не быть поближе к реалиям и написать, что "Объект встроенного языка ВсеЭлементыФормы содержит все элементы формы. Данный объект является (или содержит, "на физическом уровне" ;)) коллекцией элементов формы"? Зачем вся эта муть со сложноподчинёнными предложениями, ведущими к неоднозначности восприятия?

Книжка в целом лёгкая для чтения. Базовые концепты описывает. Только аналогии приводятся порой настолько отвлечённые, что их самих сложно понять тупым кодерам с 20-летним стажем.

----------


## Alex Vit2

К чему вообще веду? К тому, что в тексте темы идёт отсылка к ТекущимДанным некоей "табличной части документа". какого типа эти текущие данные - не указано. Всё ровно в том же стиле гуманитарной логЕки.

Я-то в итоге разберусь, что откуда берётся - условно говоря, ТекущиеДанные с высокой долей вероятности окажутся текущей строкой (selected Row в конкретном контроле) запроса, по foreign key обращенного к child таблице. А вот тем, кто неясно представляет суть (как оно "на физическом уровне") придётся сложновато.

Ступор вызывают как раз такие разрывы в логике, которые неопытными товарищами могут остаться незамеченными. Возможно, именно поэтому число Профессионалов в 5 раз превышает количество Специалистов.

----------


## Alex Vit2

Наверное, должен извиниться. Целая следующая глава книги "Практическое пособие разработчика" посвящена именно определениям типов.

Словом, годная книженция. :good:

----------


## HPDX2300

> Наконец дошёл до того рубежа, когда наступает непонимание. Завис на вкуривании смысла фразы: "_Коллекция элементов формы является объектом встроенного языка ВсеЭлементыФормы, содержащим все элементы формы._"
> Смысл вообще не улавливается. "Коллекция является объектом встроенного языка ВсеЭлементыФормы".
> Сначала, как тупой кодер, было подумал, что это язык такой встроенный - "ВсеЭлементыФормы". Объектом которого и является коллекция. :D
> Не, всё-таки датабэйз писари - это отдельная когорта со своей специфической где-то даже гуманитарной логЕкой. Один "физический уровень", употребляемый в т.ч. в зарубежных книжках, чего стоит. До физического уровня далеко не всегда опускаются даже люди, пишущие на асме драйвера реально физических устройств. А в базах данных - сплошь и рядом - прям знают в какую *физическую* ячейку памяти заносят значение. Сквозь все слои проходят насквозь. :D
> Кроме смеха, ну вот почему бы автору не быть поближе к реалиям и написать, что "Объект встроенного языка ВсеЭлементыФормы содержит все элементы формы. Данный объект является (или содержит, "на физическом уровне" ;)) коллекцией элементов формы"? Зачем вся эта муть со сложноподчинёнными предложениями, ведущими к неоднозначности восприятия?
> Книжка в целом лёгкая для чтения. Базовые концепты описывает. Только аналогии приводятся порой настолько отвлечённые, что их самих сложно понять тупым кодерам с 20-летним стажем.


Братан по разуму, НИКОГДА тексты справочной системы для программерского продукта не пишут разработчики - их время оплачивается очень дорого, они только кодят.
А кто же пишет т.н. "хелпы"? Блондинки и просто люди, имеющие средние навыки письменного изложения фактов. Возможно даже это были таджики, узбеки, и прочие азиаты (не хотел их обидеть, просто они хлопок собирали вместо учебы в школе) т.к. часто азиаты единственные, кто согласен работать в ИТ-компании за очень маленькие зарплаты (москвичи не претендуют на вакансии с зарплатой ниже своего достоинства, а азиаты согласны работать "за тарелку супа").
Поэтому в "хелпах" такие "перлы". Ну ты тоже не будь первокласником - включай мозг и фильтруй предложения как контр-разведчик через сито подозрительности. Где-то в тексте пропущены знаки препинания, где-то пропущены скобки, и где-то пропали целые слова, а то и фрагменты текста, и прочая и прочая хрень.
У меня за плечами большой опыт работы в ИТ и я могу привести много примеров "косяков" в справочной системе DBMS-продуктов MS и Oracle.

----------

Alex Vit2 (01.06.2019)

----------


## Alex Vit2

> Братан по разуму, НИКОГДА тексты справочной системы для программерского продукта не пишут *разработчики - их время оплачивается очень дорого, они только кодят*.
> А кто же пишет т.н. "хелпы"? Блондинки и просто люди, имеющие средние навыки письменного изложения фактов. Возможно даже это были таджики, узбеки, и прочие азиаты (не хотел их обидеть, просто они хлопок собирали вместо учебы в школе) т.к. часто азиаты единственные, кто согласен работать в ИТ-компании за очень маленькие зарплаты (москвичи не претендуют на вакансии с зарплатой ниже своего достоинства, а азиаты согласны работать "за тарелку супа").


Принципиально не соглашусь. Ну вот сколько стоит вычитка переводов официально признанных MS книжек по SQL Server? Достаточно на месяц нанять пару (для взаимного контороля) свежих MCSA - вчерашних студентов за полчашки риса, чтобы те вычитали и повторили все примеры из книжки. И тогда не будет лажи типа замены оригинального слова "*inspect*" на "*insert*" с естественным по такому поводу глубоким квестом для читающего сие. :D Ну а как? Говорят же - "вставь строку (или данные)", а не "проверь строку (или данные)". Вот и думай, чтобы это значило.  ;)

Условно говоря, за штуку баксов сам бы книжку вычитал. Это - не такие большие деньги. Что говорит либо о лени, либо о непонимании предмета людьми, продвигающими свой продукт, либо об откровенном игнорировании нужд потребителей.

Да и опытный человек откровенную лажу видит с расстояния в километр. Словом, нет объективных причин для предоставления некачественной документации от крупных компаний. А вот необъективных можно найти массу: начиная с той, что по квотам набирают персонал из всяких меньшинств невзирая на их уровень профподготовки.

----------


## Alex Vit2

> Поэтому в "хелпах" такие "перлы". Ну ты тоже не будь первокласником - включай мозг и фильтруй предложения как контр-разведчик через сито подозрительности. Где-то в тексте пропущены знаки препинания, где-то пропущены скобки, и где-то пропали целые слова, а то и фрагменты текста, и прочая и прочая хрень.
> У меня за плечами большой опыт работы в ИТ и я могу привести много примеров "косяков" в справочной системе DBMS-продуктов MS и Oracle.


Основной критерий - практика. Без сомнений и безусловно. Когда ищешь даже не причину бага, а сам баг (такое случается очень часто - пользователь получает то, что на твоей стороне получить не можешь), то  в ход идёт всё - исходники, материалы по теме, RFC, форумы и даже подозрения в инопланетном вмешательстве. Словом, тему обсасываешь со всех сторон. Но лишь одну конкретную тему, чтобы найти пару строчек, в которых "минус" по ошибке заменён на "плюс" или узнать, что этот баг - фича от Майкрософт. ;)

А вот для обучения такой подход губителен. Приведу свежайший пример. Читал тему про "регистры сведений" (не знаю как произносится правильно - свЕдений или сведЕний - в таблице полученные от разведчиков "сведенения" или  в таблицу "сводят" некие результаты). Быстро пролистал тему, начал воплощать пример в конфигураторе. 

Вроде всё просто, компилируется без ошибок, а значения цены из "периодического регистра сведений" не вставляются. Что за фигня? Сначала, конечно, вспомнил автора мягким тёплым словом, но погоревав, решил разобраться. Дебаггер, точки останова, watch. Всё работает нормально, функции вызываются, но _ПолучитьПоследнее_ возвращает ноль. В итоге после ряда тестов обнаружил зависимость от входящей даты - при определённой всё начинает работать.

Вроде и к автору не придраться - он сие обозначил - "период зададим задним числом". Но только в предыдущей главе.;)

Суть в том, что на весь этот экзерсис я потратил где-то около часа, несколько граммов пота и кучу калорий через эмоции. На один небольшой пример, при том, что на всё занятие по "регистрам сведений" автор отводит всего 50 минут. Т.е. да, можно достичь глубоких познаний, но такими темпами изучать предмет придётся года полтора в то время, как пока стоит простая задача - получить базовый сертификат Профессионал. Для чего надо всего лишь в американском стиле образования запомнить ответы на тысячу тупых вопросов.

А вот следующая ступень - Специалист, где потребуется решение практических задач, более приближена к реалиям как по оценке знаний кандидата, так и по нужности приобретённых им знаний и умений. 

А книжку из стандратной поставки, тем не менее, горячо рекомендую - базовые концепты описывает вполне годно. Если замечания и есть, то, скорее, не к самой книге, а к языку - можно было и попроще всё сделать, попонятнее. Хотя бы таблицы таблицами называть, а не какими-то там регистрами с непонятным поведением.

Не, ну реально в таблицу пишутся строки по каким-то событиям - это понятно? Понятно. Потом по событию идёт определённый запрос (SELECT) к этой таблице, который выковыривает данные - вот и все регистры, для описания которых достаточно 1. обозначить правила занесения (обновления) данных и 2. условия для (вывода) SELECT. Пара страниц без последовательности из пяти слов в родительном падеже. Хотя, наверное, бухгалтера не поймут: накопление - это ж не сведение ни разу. :D

----------


## HPDX2300

> ...нет объективных причин для предоставления некачественной документации от крупных компаний.
> А вот необъективных можно найти массу: начиная с той, что по квотам набирают персонал из всяких меньшинств невзирая на их уровень профподготовки.


есть одна серьезная причина - она называется "хочу больше денег", у буржуев "все просто так, кроме денег" ("Брат-2" смотрел?)
И Оракл и Мелкомягкие (ну и "1 сек" тоже) серьезно зарабатывают на тех.поддержке и на курсах "повышения квалификации", поэтому "вылизывать" общедоступную доку по продукту - работать себе в убыток. Конторы заколачивающие бабло и не желающие покупать лицензию на ПО не должны обеспечиваться подробнейшей и точнейшей документацией по продукту.

P.S.
"Поживешь подольше - узнаешь побольше" (фильм "Брат-2")

----------


## Alex Vit2

> И Оракл и Мелкомягкие (ну и "1 сек" тоже) серьезно зарабатывают на тех.поддержке и на курсах "повышения квалификации", поэтому "вылизывать" общедоступную доку по продукту - работать себе в убыток.


Соглашусь, что маркетинговая политика может существенным образом определять поведение компании порой доводя его до извращений. Вопрос лишь в оценках перспектив выбранной стратегии: что окажется выгоднее в средне- и долгосрочной перспективах?

Рассуждать на тему можно долго, а по факту - бесплодно: всё останется как есть. *Можно лишь сделать определённые для себя выводы о том, как наиболее эффективно (с наименьшими издержками) встроиться в существующую систему.* И эти выводы принесут очевидную и объективную пользу.

Многое придётся принимать "как есть". Но человек - это очень адаптивное существо - многое в итоге начинает считать нормой, ко всему привыкает. Даже окружающий его срач может начать восхвалять, считая неофитов, непривыкших к антисанитарии помойки, слабыми и нежизнеспособными. ;)

Такова природа человека. :(

Что до курсов, то меня умилияют предложения обучающих контор подготовить к экзамену (в т.ч. и по сертификации майкрософт) за неделю или даже за 5 дней. Нормальный средний человек за такой срок просто физически будет не в состоянии усвоить предполагаемый объём информации в связном и целостном виде.

----------


## Alex Vit2

Хотя да, есть у меня претензии и к книге. Например, мне в силу автоматического редукционизма, позволяющего вычлениять суть, очень сложно воспринимать словесные конструкции на русском языке типа:

"...зададим произвольное представление номенклатуры..."

"Представление номенклатуры используется везде, где отображаются поля..."

1. Справочник Номенклатура, значения его содержимого, вдруг стал именем нарицательным, т.е. по факту типом объекта, а не данными, которые м.б. совершенно любыми.

2. Поля, оказывается, как во всём цивилизованном мире *отображаются*, а в России дают на театральной сцене *представления*. Представление номенклатуры - это, б#$, вообще что такое?

Не, реально бесит. Но придётся смириться и переводить на нормальный язык кодера: "поля (или строки, или всю таблицу) таблицы Номенклатура можно отобразить в произвольном виде. Для этого надо сделать то-то и то-то.".

Бесят все эти сраные многозначные русицизмы, как и их авторы, неспособные воспользоваться богатством русскаго языка. Взять хотя бы слово "определить". "Определить" - это, б#$ь, что? Задать (define), найти (find), установить (set), вычислить (calc)? Или всё сразу, вместе и одновременно?

----------


## HPDX2300

> Хотя да, есть у меня претензии и к книге. Например, мне в силу автоматического редукционизма, позволяющего вычлениять суть, очень сложно воспринимать словесные конструкции на русском языке типа:
> "...зададим произвольное представление номенклатуры..."
> "Представление номенклатуры используется везде, где отображаются поля..."
> 1. Справочник Номенклатура, значения его содержимого, вдруг стал именем нарицательным, т.е. по факту типом объекта, а не данными, которые м.б. совершенно любыми.
> 2. Поля, оказывается, как во всём цивилизованном мире *отображаются*, а в России дают на театральной сцене *представления*. Представление номенклатуры - это, б#$, вообще что такое?
> Не, реально бесит. Но придётся смириться и переводить на нормальный язык кодера: "поля (или строки, или всю таблицу) таблицы Номенклатура можно отобразить в произвольном виде. Для этого надо сделать то-то и то-то.".
> Бесят все эти сраные многозначные русицизмы, как и их авторы, неспособные воспользоваться богатством русскаго языка. Взять хотя бы слово "определить". "Определить" - это, б#$ь, что? Задать (define), найти (find), установить (set), вычислить (calc)? Или всё сразу, вместе и одновременно?


Очень хорошо тебя понимаю, сам через это прошел.
В сфере деятельности ИТ такой бардак - "всё по понятиям, таким же темным как 'тёмная материя' в космологии".
Когда я только начинал кодить (20 лет назад), меня также корёжило от документации т.к. я по специальности математик, а в этой науке все объекты и понятия четко сформулированы.
Довольно быстро я допер, что английским языком надо владеть на уровне intermediate, т.к. мои рабочие инструменты произведены англо-фонами, и не надо искать переводы на русский (они бывают, но их мало) - надо много гуглить, много читать найденного Гуглом, участвовать в вебинарах, общаться "in English" на форумах, созданных англо-фонами.
Осваиваешь 1С ? Не "кури" ихнюю доку, беги сразу на форум вендора http://devtrainingforum.v8.1c.ru/forum/   и долби их вопросами. Почитай и это http://v8.1c.ru/news/newsAbout.jsp?id=313

----------

Alex Vit2 (02.06.2019), redhat2020 (12.05.2022)

----------


## Alex Vit2

> Довольно быстро я допер, что английским языком надо владеть на уровне intermediate, т.к. мои рабочие инструменты произведены англо-фонами, и не надо искать переводы на русский (они бывают, но их мало) - надо много гуглить, много читать найденного Гуглом, участвовать в вебинарах, общаться "in English" на форумах, созданных англо-фонами.
> Осваиваешь 1С ? Не "кури" ихнюю доку, беги сразу на форум вендора http://devtrainingforum.v8.1c.ru/forum/   и долби их вопросами. Почитай и это http://v8.1c.ru/news/newsAbout.jsp?id=313


За инфу спасибо. Брюзжать закончу так или иначе.

Лично мне понять суть помогает код и практические примеры. В случае с "номенклатурой" судя по коду переписан обработчик (условного) события OnData. Теперь посмотрю как на самом деле и всё точно усвою. А вот словесные описания порой сложно понять даже на английском от носителя языка. Такие порой бывают пространные рассуждения.

Надо лишь найти наиболее эффективный способ освоения материала. Остальное на деле не так важно.

Касательно того, чтобы долбить вопросами, скажу, что уже давно перестал считать себя самым умным или непогрешимым. Если у пользователя возникает проблема, которую я на своей стороне никак не могу получить, то это значит лишь то, что я неспособен воспроизвести условия среды пользователя. Да, иногда у пользователей бывают претензии по собственному недосмотру (что-то не установил, не включил, не задал). Но нередко пользователи сообщают о проблемах, которые я предвидеть никак не мог (сочетание нескольких факторов - конфигурация компа, сети, ПО). Поэтому к сообщениям о проблемах отношусь со всей серьёзностью.

В итоге всего три варианта: налажал либо я, либо пользователь, либо майкрософт (оборудование). Но чем дальше, чем больше багов выловлено, тем ниже вероятность ошибки с моей стороны. ;)

Хотя моё брюзжание на первый взгляд и может казаться отвлечёнными размышлениями, но по факту является определённым этапом "обучения 1С программированию с нуля". :D

Эту стадию тоже нужно пережить, найти оптимальное решение.

----------


## HPDX2300

вот еще "свалка"
https://rebel666.ru/literature.html
многие ссылки могут устареть - надо в гостевой книге написать админу на какой странице какая ссылка не живая и он перезальет
http://xbase.ru/?rebel666
(и по ссылке "добавить сообщение")

многие файлы лежат на turbobit , качать там надо с исп. "турбо-доступа", который выдается бесплатно на 3 дня после установки Yandex-бразуера
http://yandex.turbo.to/redirect/
после получения промо-кода удали Алису и Янд.-браузер через панель управления. удали все куки яндекса и все файлы и папки содержащие в своем имени строку "yandex" - иначе позже яндекс не даст тебе новый промо-код (мол ты уже получал ранее)

----------

Alex Vit2 (04.06.2019), Barak4 (07.10.2019), Trostin (21.07.2019)

----------


## Alex Vit2

*HPDX2300*,

Сами-то на какой стадии?

Лично я ментально разрываюсь между зубрежом правильных ответов на 993 вопроса, чтобы получить Профессионала, и тем чтобы непосредственно поизучать платформу. Например, сегодня узрел LEFT OUTER JOIN в СКД. Хотелось бы покопаться поглубже, разобраться предметно и детально, но зудит и довлеет необходимость сначала всё-таки выучить ответы на вопросы, чтобы перейти на новую ступень.

Вот прям так и рвёт на части - и то хочется, и это надо. :D

А вообще 1С изучаю по приколу, ради развлечения. Хотя ничего принципиально сложного или непознаваемого в предмете пока не нахожу - обыкновенный конструктор, RAD. Возможно, свою лепту в сложность внесёт объём инфы для изучения. Но, как сказал тов. Савельев С.В., "даже с ошибками можно делать какое-то дело, но если ты делаешь одно и то же дело, оно приведёт к результату".

Словом, пока больше изучаю свои способности, оцениваю свои возможности, потенциал и перспективы. Да и потенциально работать с 8-ми до 5-ти, признаться, для меня непривычно. В таком режиме просто не останется времени для саморазвития, на ту же подготовку к Специалисту если заниматься условно отвлечённой рутиной за еду.

Для меня нормально и естественно пару недель работать над проектом по 16 часов в сутки. Но итогом работы обычно является хороший и ощутимый приз. А вот устраиваться на полный день стажёром за 20 т.р. - тут ещё подумать надо о том, какой опыт это даст. Словом, есть над чем поразмышлять. :confused:

----------


## Alex Vit2

Да, отдельной строкой выражаю благодарность этому форуму и её бескорыстным участникам, с помощью которых получил информационную базу для подготовки к экзамену: экзаменационные вопросы, тестовую конфигурацию и книгу по программированию для начинающих.

Спасибо добрым людям. :yes: :good:

----------


## 1с_iag

подробности обучения 1с программирования с нуля на сайте https://1с-программирование-с-нуля.рф

----------


## vikarman

Обзорный курс для начинающих
Старт в 1С 

http://1c-study.ru  - 286 рублей.

----------


## c1_root

У Чистова курс бесплатный на Ютюбе есть

----------


## Barak4

День добрый,

файлы уже удалены, например, https://turbo.to/f4viq7oa0eda.ht...omain=turbo.to, видео с инфостарта тоже не качается, если не трудно можно еще раз перезалить?

----------


## Barak4

> вот еще "свалка"
> https://rebel666.ru/literature.html
> многие ссылки могут устареть - надо в гостевой книге написать админу на какой странице какая ссылка не живая и он перезальет
> http://xbase.ru/?rebel666
> (и по ссылке "добавить сообщение")
> 
> многие файлы лежат на turbobit , качать там надо с исп. "турбо-доступа", который выдается бесплатно на 3 дня после установки Yandex-бразуера
> http://yandex.turbo.to/redirect/
> после получения промо-кода удали Алису и Янд.-браузер через панель управления. удали все куки яндекса и все файлы и папки содержащие в своем имени строку "yandex" - иначе позже яндекс не даст тебе новый промо-код (мол ты уже получал ранее)


День добрый,

файлы уже удалены, например, https://turbo.to/f4viq7oa0eda.ht...omain=turbo.to, видео с инфостарта тоже не качается, если не трудно можно еще раз перезалить?

----------


## Dimakgb

> Не в целях рекламы, покупал вот тут курс https://helpme1c.ru/, очень годный! и дешевле чем у этого парня выше.


спасибо, тоже записался

----------

